# Berufe weg?



## Orin (11. März 2005)

In meiner Signatur werden die Berufe nich mehr angezeigt... 
Seit dem letzten Patch, oder seit dem ich Meister bin ..... weiss nich genau. 
Oder hab ich nur was falsch eingestellt?


----------



## Tharek (13. März 2005)

ne ist alles ok bei mir stehen sie auch da! war beim freund auch so
hat sich neu eingeloggt und schwups waren sie wieder da

Greetz Tharek


----------

